# mower muddin...the NEW mower!



## CamoBrute152

i recently made a 2 foot lift wich is in the first pic..i took it muddin and flipped it in a lake the first day..so i lowered it 8 inches in front an a foot in the back..


----------



## speedman

any pics of you mudding??


----------



## gpinjason

Awesome! LOL... you need to widen it up some...


----------



## IBBruin

CamoBrute152 said:


>


Had to show this one of Facebook. To good to pass up! LOL


----------



## BleednGreen68

Aw poor brute is lil again! Time to lift the Brute to its former glory! Thats a sweet mower! I got tons of them layin around the shop. Come getem! haha


----------



## CamoBrute152

im gona take it out muddin soon...i wanna see how deep it can go lol


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## greenkitty7

^^^thats hilarious.


----------



## phreebsd

i gotta see some vids goin deep!


----------



## greenkitty7

i wish i could find a pic of my pulling mower that we retired and lifted and put 33 inch boggers up under... mainly for looks however... lol


----------



## greenkitty7

how is it driven? did you use a chain or extend a shaft or what?


----------



## CamoBrute152

i extended the shaft off the transaxle up to the normal spot where the back pulley goes..and put the shaft in a pillow block to hold it..idk it works for now..the whole lift only cost me $50 bucks to make..


----------



## CamoBrute152

im gonna take some pics wen my cameras fixed lol


----------



## greenkitty7

thats cool.


----------



## phreebsd

wee still need to git sum videeyaz


----------



## tacoma_2002

Yeah. What Phree said.

We need DEEP vidjeys.


----------



## phreebsd

its how hank hill says it.


----------



## Eight

Where are that vids of it in action.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

heres a pic from the other day i took , he hasnt got the chance to make a vid yet 

heres our nighbors horse **** run off pond lol


----------



## BleednGreen68

Smells good :fart:


----------



## backwoodsboy70

my mower right after i lifted it, now its blacked out and has bigger tires on front


----------



## phreebsd

that there should be on some tv show. it would be sure to get air time.


----------



## greenkitty7

this crap's hilarious.


----------



## jrpro130

heeeeeelllllll yea, yall boys know how to do it!


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Lol that's how we do it in lake Helen man


----------



## T-Money

ah man!


----------

